# Sigs Question



## shado_wolf

If I am not mistaken Sigs is a Tri Service correct?  Meaning you could be posted to a Navy, Air Force or Army base.

Any one with first hand knowledge that can confirm/deny this?

Thanks, 
dylan


----------



## DnA

according to the Job Description on the DND website,yes a Sig Op can be attached to either a Army, Air Force or Navy unit


----------



## klumanth

From what I‘ve seen... not really.  It is an army trade and it‘s almost guaranteed you will start with an army posting.  I‘m sure there are navy and air force positions but you probably won‘t get a chance at them till later in your career.  Most new Sig Ops I‘ve seen end up in Pet, Kingston or Edmonton


----------



## shado_wolf

thanks for the replies guys.

Ya when I handed in my package today I asked the recruter and he said.... no.

It it an army trade and the navy and air force have there own radio operators.  I am still wondering about the description that said you could end up workin with the other branches.

Dylan


----------



## Paul Gagnon

Even though it is an Army trade you could still be posted to a unit in any branch.


----------



## odanak

As a Sig Op you will most likely be Posted to Petawawa, Edmonton, Kingston (the Home Station) or Valcartier your first posting. We do have Sig Ops posted to Navy and Airforce Bases. Sig Ops work on base in Halifax and Esquimalt in the Message Center, and the Air Ground Air sites, Sig Ops also Man the MACS site in Trenton and there a number posted to Ottawa. You can also be posted to just about any base in Canada, and the likelyhood of doing a tour overseas is very high.
SIgnals, the first ones in and the last ones out. Never an operation without. You have joined a proud and honourable group.


----------



## Gryphon

although we carry the cross-swords, i have heard of people getting posted to either branch of the services... tho rare... It‘s understandable because we do have different VP and stuff like that, and the navy (to my knowledge) still uses the morse code, while normal sig ops aren‘t taught it...

Mind you, if they are short on people, i wouldn‘t be surprised if the air force or the navy would ask us to support them


----------



## RaceFaceR1

> Originally posted by Gary Quann:
> [qb] As a Sig Op you will most likely be Posted to Petawawa, Edmonton, Kingston (the Home Station) or Valcartier your first posting. We do have Sig Ops posted to Navy and Airforce Bases. Sig Ops work on base in Halifax and Esquimalt in the Message Center, and the Air Ground Air sites, Sig Ops also Man the MACS site in Trenton and there a number posted to Ottawa. You can also be posted to just about any base in Canada, and the likelyhood of doing a tour overseas is very high.
> SIgnals, the first ones in and the last ones out. Never an operation without. You have joined a proud and honourable group. [/qb]


I miss MACS Trenten


----------



## bossdog

...but aren't there Naval Signallers? 

As a Sig Op, I could see the confusion - my own wife hardly gets it. 

So I tell her "Yes, Sig Ops are army but my unit (JSR) is a joint or tri-service unit. And the base carries a majority of army". You should have seen the look on her face when I told her I could go to "Trenton which is air force, or halifax which is navy or Ottawa which is...well...crap". "And yes", I tell her, "I always have been and always be army".


----------



## chrisf

Anyone know if any naval call outs ever pop up for Rad Ops? I'm trying to figure out a way to get behind a .50Cal... if going to sea would give me even a slight chance, I'll take it.


----------



## aesop081

Ex-Dragoon would be a good one to answer this but as i understand it, the navy has it's own signals trade , MOC 277 naval comunicator. So i think you may be SOL !


----------



## PteCamp

When I did my BMQ, my PO told me she spent a lot of time working with SigOps. So there may be a slight chance.

-KaT


----------



## chrisf

aesop081 said:
			
		

> So i think you may be SOL !



Darn... maybe I'll just shimmy up the ropes while they're in port and hope they'll take me on as a skilled stowaway...


----------



## Gilligan

Just ask your Ops & Trg, if they have anything, I'm sure they'd be more than thrilled to send you on a tasking.....although I highly doubt they'll let you near their weapons....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

All the Nav Comms do is act as loaders, its the Bosn's that operate the .50s.


----------



## Sher H

Buddy I know was a "291'er spy" on board ship and he got to play with the "guns". Not sure if you could/would qualify for boarding party team, but hey, give it a try.


----------



## Sher H

Follow-up: Better get friendly with the Fire Controlman (Chief) and he can pull a few strings with the Buffer or maybe the Cox.


----------



## willy

Comm Reserve units on the coasts have a good bit of involvement with the navy, and are tasked to support the TTCC's (navy field deployable HQ/comcen unit).  There are also occasional opportunities for our guys to work on the MCDV's for a month or two at a time, but these are quite rare.  There's usually no good reason for army personnel to be aboard ship, so you're probably best off pursuing your .50 dreams elsewhere.


----------



## P-Free

The recruiter I talked to was a SigOp and explained to me exactly what it is they do and he told me that they can be posted to Navy or Air Force units. They always wear the Army uniform though.


----------



## Radop

P-Free said:
			
		

> The recruiter I talked to was a SigOp and explained to me exactly what it is they do and he told me that they can be posted to Navy or Air Force units. They always wear the Army uniform though.


Liar!!!!!!  Just kidding.  He is only telling a half truth.  The navy is taking back all the positions on shore and sea and people who were posted there last year are now getting posting messages back to Kingston so never count on a post to a naval base.  That being said, this is the second time the navy has "taken back" those positions from army sig ops and put naval commops in place.


----------



## Canadian Sig

I worked as a sig op at CFB Comox (air force) in BC. However that was just for OJT and as a favor to have me near my kids. The sig ops posted there were working the message center and all had TONS of years in uniform. They also had been told to get ready to head to a "hard army" posting.


----------



## Radop

Cnd Sig, you will probably remember the Career Manager talking about ship to shore ratio for the trade.  I have 11 yrs as a sig op and 11 yrs of field postings (I know all you bde guys would argue the rgmt is not a field posting but it is definitely not a static unit).  It is about time that some of these guys in these static postings for 10 or more years are sent to the field units so the rest of us get the chance for a rest.

This coming year will see a lot of people posted.  Normally we only see 80 postings a year but this year is suppose to be more than double that.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Rad op I agree that it is about time but some of those guys will be pretty hard to move out of those positions! They tend to grow roots on those cushy postings.lol. Some folks will be in for a bit of a rude awakening when they get posted.


----------



## sigspig

I can tell you that Sig Ops can go to Air Force Bases. I was in Gander, NFLD...Air Force, Goose Bay Labrador...again..air force Base, and I was at NDHQ Ottawa. Now I am back at the school teaching the new Sigs. What the carreer managers would love to see is all blue guys on Air Force Bases, all green guys on Army bases but this is much harder to accomplish that they thought. Especially now that there are no more Tel Ops to work the message centers, the Rad Ops have to do it. So yeah, good chance on you getting posted to an Air Force base but not until you have done your time in the field to give the older guys in the trade a chance to take a break if they want it, unless you are a whiz at computers...which we also cover in our wonderfull trade.


----------



## Radop

sigspig said:
			
		

> I can tell you that Sig Ops can go to Air Force Bases. I was in Gander, NFLD...Air Force, Goose Bay Labrador...again..air force Base, and I was at NDHQ Ottawa. Now I am back at the school teaching the new Sigs. What the carreer managers would love to see is all blue guys on Air Force Bases, all green guys on Army bases but this is much harder to accomplish that they thought. Especially now that there are no more Tel Ops to work the message centers, the Rad Ops have to do it. So yeah, good chance on you getting posted to an Air Force base but not until you have done your time in the field to give the older guys in the trade a chance to take a break if they want it, unless you are a whiz at computers...which we also cover in our wonderfull trade.



What field time do you have?  Three static bases in 17 yrs svc.  I have been asking to teach at the school and they say I am too close to being a Sgt so they won't post me there.  I want to go to 1 Bde so they posted me to Pet.  I again asked for 1 Bde and they posted me to CFJSR.  Not cushy postings but I loved my time in all these locations.  (not to mention 6 yrs with the infantry as an infanteer)  I love the field work but my body is not recovering nearly as fast as I would like now a days.  Oh well, I asked for an RFTA position and I will probably get Europe, lol.  (boy would I be upset with that, lol)


----------



## CH1

Radop 

You must have a career manager that is some how related to the SOB that I had.  Out of the 3 choices for posting, I always got #4 or 5.


----------



## Radop

lol, we have someone this year that I actually trust.  Hopefully, I will get a "good go" on my next posting.  I know ex tel ops that have never been to the field that are serving overseas right now.  The new career manager says that you have to serve at the Bde and Regt before he will look at you for an overseas posting.  I love that.


----------



## SigPigs

Another poster said that the Navy posns are all shore billets and that is correct. Also correct is the fact they are taking them all back and moving their own pers in. So can you serve with the Navy..not really. Air force is the same, you might get to an air base but you won't be doing air force things. Message center is right..ahhhh... but here again the message centers are all due to be closed. Ooops that's out too... guess what ...you are left with being in the field.    
If you want to play with the .50 go to the field..that's where they all are! If you go to a battalion you will most likely get your MG course and get all the time on a machine gun you will ever want.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out a way to get behind a .50Cal... if going to sea would give me even a slight chance, I'll take it.



I was lucky, this close from getting to fire one. Our unit latched on to a gun camp being fun by the 48th, but they canned the 50 cal due to too many people in the training area. Got to fire the Carl G though


----------



## Radop

If you want to fire a 50 cal, why don't you go out with the infantry.  Latch on a guy from one unit and try to go out with them for a range practice when they go out even if you volunteer to go as support or GD.  They will ussually let you fire a half belt or so.


----------



## RossF

Just a quuick question I am curious about, I'll post it here rather than making a new thread for it.... As a SigOp, do you get the chance to ride in a helicopter on your SQ or other training exercizes?

-Ross


----------



## Canadian Sig

We have done Helo insertions durring patrol ex's in Pet.


----------



## RossF

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> We have done Helo insertions durring patrol ex's in Pet.



Ohh that's good to hear, I'm really looking forward to that. But there's no helo action on BMQ/SQ in Shilo? ...curiousity is killing me on so many questions lol, even though they'll all be answered soon enough!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

RossF said:
			
		

> Ohh that's good to hear, I'm really looking forward to that. But there's no helo action on BMQ/SQ in Shilo? ...curiousity is killing me on so many questions lol, even though they'll all be answered soon enough!



Helicopters in Shilo? Dude, this is the Canadian army you're joining here  ;D Maybe later on in your career, if you're lucky.


----------



## Canadian Sig

If you post into Edmonton or Pet you have a shot at being around/ riding in/working with choppers. We supply sigs to the TAc Hel Sqn's.


----------



## aesop081

RossF said:
			
		

> Just a quuick question I am curious about, I'll post it here rather than making a new thread for it.... As a SigOp, do you get the chance to ride in a helicopter on your SQ or other training exercizes?
> 
> -Ross



You want to fly ?  here's a hint : JOIN THE AIR FORCE !!!!


----------



## RossF

Well I realized the air force is for flying...but army boys fly in choppers as well, and that's what I was asking about.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

I've been flown around in a few, usually to get dropped places that were inaccesable via ground transport.  It just usually means you're really getting stuck out in the sticks.


----------



## chrisf

In short, no, you will not get a chance to ride in a helicopter during an SQ course. SQ is about occupying defensives, and about light support weapons.

Have fun in Shilo... lovely place.


----------



## Sig_Des

Good 'ol **ithole Manitoba, Canada's *ss hole. Lovely place indeed...blah :


----------



## RossF

Mopo_26 said:
			
		

> Good 'ol **ithole Manitoba, Canada's *ss hole. Lovely place indeed...blah :



lol I've had a teacher that told me those exact words..


----------



## Old Sweat

I was told more or less the same when a friend of my parents heard I was Shilo bound for recruit training in 1957.

Enjoy the wide open spaces, the tumbleweed and the gophers.


----------



## chrisf

Drive to the middle of nowhere (Conveniently located a 3 hour drive from Winnipeg). Now drive another 40 minutes. Welcome to Shilo. (For reference purposes, sometimes it actually *is* a beautiful place... the skies are amazing... particularly if you're not used to the prairies)


----------



## PteCamp

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Enjoy the wide open spaces, the tumbleweed and the gophers.



Those damn gophers are impossible to run over you know!! We tried to see if we could hit them, it was like the goal of the summer...no one could, not one person!


----------



## Sig_Des

Don't get me wrong, I actually enjoyed BMQ/SQ. Just not Shilo. One morning run, I went 2K nonstop swearing and yelling about all the things that sucked about Shilo. The MasterJack who was running us agreed with everything I was saying, so just let me go on ranting.


----------



## chrisf

I'm sorry... but Shilo really isn't all that bad. Well, it sucks... but it's an attitude thing... if you approach anything with a good attitude, you can make it good.


----------



## Sig_Des

Well, looking back now, yeah, not too bad, but while you're there, sometimes....But you are right, it is in the attitude. I just wouldn't want to be posted there.


----------



## RossF

.... Just curious, what exactly is so bad about it? I heard the teacher say stuff about crappy weather, etc. I think...?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

Everyone has an opinion of a base they trained at/or were posted to. Take all of them and rate them in order and your least desirable base will most likely be from a bad experience you had there .Shilo in my opinion is a hell of alot better than say dundurn.And thats IMHO because theres simply alot more to do in Shilo than Dundurn.But Edmonton would be better than Shilo.

 As for weather, its a little known fact that there exists a weather phenomenom that hovers over every DND establishment bringing snow in July and rain when dismounted.

 Most people call a base great/bad based on what interests them and usually what base is closest to their home town.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> the skies are amazing... particularly if you're not used to the prairies)



Agreed, nothing like watching the sun set at 11 o'clock at night. Even got to see the northern lights on occasion.


----------



## themaskeduser

in addition to that, it's amazing how you can see your dog run for days 
closest town was Brandon, too bad my platoon never got a chance to go there

it's all good as long as you have a couple of good buddies to hang out with in Shilo


----------



## Sig_Des

The weather in Shilo was wierd. You look at the clouds, and sometimes wonder if the end of the world is coming, just the shape and color of them. Then you go out for a run in the morning, in late July, you're in shorts, and by the time you finish you're 6k, There's snow on the ground. It's bloody hot, and they it rains a bloody lot... plus if you do get the chance to get off base, you get to go to Brandon Manitoba, a great Hubbub of human civilization...

If you go, I highly suggest not even going to Brandon, unless you're desperate.

Also, I think they hid all the hills in Manitoba in the Shilo Training area. It's like you drive in and , whoa, where did all these hills come from?

And who loves trenches in Shilo? ooh, I love sand  ;D


----------



## Old Sweat

As I earlier added what I was told about Shilo when I was going there for recruit training, let me add as one who was there on a number of course both as an officer and an other rank (old term for ncm), that on course you usually are too busy to worry about the off duty world. Sure it would be nice to enjoy the bright lights and the easy access to wine, woman and song, but . . . 

Beig posted there is another matter. I had a three year posting to Shilo and enjoyed it, but I had a good job and worked with some exceptional people. Many years ago I read that life is like a septic tank in that what you get out of it depends to a very large extent upon what you put into it. You can be happy in Shilo and miserable in Edmonton. It all depends on you.

Watch out for the poison ivy.


----------



## RossF

Does anyone have any pictures of Shilo they'd like to share? Or do any of you know of a website I can find some?



thanks,

-Ross


----------



## PteCamp

RossF said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any pictures of Shilo they'd like to share? Or do any of you know of a website I can find some?



I would give you some, but they aren't really of Shilo persay...and kinda inappropriate. lol
Shilo isn't to bad. It was cold during the summer, snow some days, but we had a good time. And it's even better when you go back as staff....good times there...lol


----------



## Andyd513

Shilo truly is not that bad.. 2 months there and a time you will not easily forget. Everything said about it is true, its got its good and bad points. Whoever said that about the hills is damn right. Suddenly you're in the training area and you're doing a night combat patrol down a steep incline where you're grabbing trees in the rain just so you dont slide all the way down and you're like where the heck did this thing come from.

I have some pictures from last summer, are you applying for 705 Ross? If so I'll get them for you when you arrive at the unit.


----------



## chrisf

PteKec said:
			
		

> Shilo isn't to bad. It was cold during the summer, snow some days, but we had a good time.



For the purpose of reference of the original poster asking the question... cold in Shilo is NOT the norm... Manitoba has a freak summer last summer... that being said, even if somone tells you to do somthing stupid, like not bring the liner for your combat jacket, because you won't need it, don't listen to them...better to have it and not wear it, then to not have it and end up freezing.


----------



## Theoat

RossF said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any pictures of Shilo they'd like to share? Or do any of you know of a website I can find some?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> -Ross



Hopefully this link works for you. It was created for our bmq/sq platoon from last summer.  http://basic0401.smugmug.com/


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> ... cold in Shilo is NOT the norm... Manitoba has a freak summer last summer...



Tell me about it, when I heard it snowed last summer we were all shocked. The summer before was HOT, got up to 50 degrees some days. And it rained like 3 times the entire summer. Freakish Manitoba weather...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Theoat said:
			
		

> Hopefully this link works for you. It was created for our bmq/sq platoon from last summer.   http://basic0401.smugmug.com/



I was just looking through some of those pictures, and my mouth dropped open. That place is WAY too green to be Shilo. 

Also, WRT to the hills in the trg area, I remember someone explaining that it used to be an artillery range back in the day.


----------



## RossF

Thanks for the pictures..


Well I went today and did my CFAT, and I qualified for all MOCs, did my interview, that went well also, did my medical, got just a couple minor kinks to work out with that by the end of this week, then I go for my fitness test on May 11th, then I wait for a call from the comm unit (hopefully)...Things are looking really good so far!


----------



## Radop

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> I was just looking through some of those pictures, and my mouth dropped open. That place is WAY too green to be Shilo.
> 
> Also, WRT to the hills in the trg area, I remember someone explaining that it used to be an artillery range back in the day.



The last time I looked, the base was still an artillery base but the infantry is now moving in.  As far back as I remember, the guns were there.  As for green, snow does melt and grass is green in the early summer.


----------



## chrisf

Shilo is actually a beautiful place if you've got an open mind... nothing like a section attack through a field of poison ivy


----------



## Sig_Des

Wow..Those pictures bring back memories, Theoat. Mostly of you're guys' course party, and us having to carry the majority of you to your beds....We actually had orders from our Platoon Sgt to do it...


----------



## mainerjohnthomas

Ah, Shilo.  I look back on my time in Shilo, and remember they let me leave, so its ok now.....
Anybody currently stationed there, keep the faith, one day you too will leave ;D


----------

